# Alpine bass200 enclosure requirements



## Gramps (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi. 
I’m planning a build in my mk6 golf and I need to know how many lt my bass200 10” sub needs, for sealed only, 
I remember back in the day it was common for 1cft, but I think that was more a generic sized enclosure rather than optimal!
If anyone can help me it would be awesome, 
Cheers


----------



## Sandonk (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Hi.
> I’m planning a build in my mk6 golf and I need to know how many lt my bass200 10” sub needs, for sealed only,
> I remember back in the day it was common for 1cft, but I think that was more a generic sized enclosure rather than optimal!
> If anyone can help me it would be awesome,
> ...


I,ve got to go through some storage boxes to find a few receipts and service manuals for insurance purposes (My storage shed flooded from construction). Anyway I have these exact subs and also the manual for them with recommended sealed box size. I am not sure if this is what you are after, or somebody whom has done tests for extreme audio - building a higher performance box? Other than that, I remember the store I bought the subs from used to build boxes with 2 subs facing each other on a 45 degree angle, which increased decibel output.


----------



## Gramps (Jul 10, 2018)

Sandonk said:


> I,ve got to go through some storage boxes to find a few receipts and service manuals for insurance purposes (My storage shed flooded from construction). Anyway I have these exact subs and also the manual for them with recommended sealed box size. I am not sure if this is what you are after, or somebody whom has done tests for extreme audio - building a higher performance box? Other than that, I remember the store I bought the subs from used to build boxes with 2 subs facing each other on a 45 degree angle, which increased decibel output.


If you could send me some pics of the manual with the box sizes I’d really appreciate it!
Also the specs of the subs, their parameters and stuff!!
Cheers, Paul


----------



## Sandonk (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> If you could send me some pics of the manual with the box sizes I’d really appreciate it!
> Also the specs of the subs, their parameters and stuff!!
> Cheers, Paul


No worries! I probably won't get a chance until the weekend because I've got to find the box first. Being in Australia, our weekend comes a day before yours


----------



## Sandonk (12 mo ago)

Sandonk said:


> No worries! I probably won't get a chance until the weekend because I've got to find the box first. Being in Australia, our weekend comes a day before yours


OOPs just noticed you flag lol!


----------

